# Finally... Will your soul be ready?



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

*This thread is part of the "Coming Civil War" group of threads.
Please see the Primer/Premise thread --> HERE <-- for context and links to other related topics.*

After reading the report produced by the "Transition Integrity Project", I'm more convinced than ever that we will see a war in this country. They are all-in for it. They conducted a sham "simulation" where all sides started from the position of "Trump is a criminal and will do what he can to serve his own interests, and the American people want Joe Biden as president".
From this position, they posed 4 likely "scenarios", all ruminated in the same "Trump will commit fraud or coercion, win or lose" stew.
It's a farce of a document, as plain as can be. It's part of the "color revolution" line of tactics to de-legitimize a government by forecasting "outcomes" that all make one side look self-serving while making the other side appear to be the victim of a horrible monster.

In short, they want him out, and ALL tactics are justified.

It's coming.

Will you be ready?

In this discussion, I'd like to approach the topic that should be first and foremost on the minds of folks with a daunting future ahead. Namely, is your soul where it should be? Is it aligned to the path you proclaim to be on? Does it need a little help? Is it ready for what is coming?

I am a practicing Christian.
As such, I am a sinner covered in blood. For the things I've done, and the things I've yet to do, I deserve a punishment worse than death. I believe that, by the grace of the great I AM, and the sacrifice of the one called Jesus The Messiah, I will not suffer this fate which I so strongly deserve. The blood that covers me is from my savior and redeemer. The perfect sacrifice that took my punishment.

You may follow a different path, and that's perfectly fine by me. I feel a man needs a moral compass that keeps him true. Whatever that is for you, are you following it, or have you strayed?

If you have no path, I strongly suggest you find one.
If you have strayed from your chosen path, seek it out once more.
The world is about to become more treacherous than you may have ever seen. Some of you HAVE seen it, and you likely don't wish to again. You need to get your soul right. Right with your creator, your spirit, your own self, whatever it is for you. Find time to sit quietly and let the world speak to you. Let your mind focus on things that are important and things that are not. If you have a text you consider sacred, read it often. Reflect on it. Breathe it.

If it comes down to making the ultimate sacrifice, you should be ready to make it without reservations about what happens after.

*Be ready.*


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I pray I finish well. 
A Watchman


2 Timothy 4:7 NKJV
I have fought the good fight, I have finished the race, I have kept the faith.


Acts 20:24 NKJV
But none of these things move me; nor do I count my life dear to myself, so that I may finish my race with joy, and the ministry which I received from the Lord Jesus, to testify to the gospel of the grace of God.


----------

